# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Minkä maiden busseilla olet matkustanut?

## Joonas Pio

Kysytäänpä nyt johdinauto-, juna-, metro- ja raitiovaunuketjujen innoittamina maita, joissa olet matkustanut busseilla. Listaan voi lisätä niin paljon tarkennuksia, kuin haluaa. Itse erittelen kaukoliikenteen (sisältäen myös ulkomailla lähiliikenteen) maittain ja paikallisliikenteen kaupungeittain/kaupunkiseuduittain.

Eli oma listani:
Suomi (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Imatra, HSL-alue, Joensuu, Kuopio, Kouvola, Lappeenranta, Tampere, Turku)
Espanja (paikallisliikenne: Teneriffa)
Italia (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Milano, Rooma)
Kreikka (kaukoliikenne)
Latvia (paikallisliikenne: Riika)
Ruotsi (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Tukholma)
Tekki (paikallisliikenne: Praha)
Unkari (paikallisliikenne: Budapest)
Viro (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Tallinna)

----------


## jtm

Eli oma listani:
Suomi (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: HSL-alue, Tampere, Nokia, Ylöjärvi, Kangasala, Lempäälä, Pirkkala, Turku, Rovaniemi, Vaasa, Jyväskylä, Oulu)
Ruotsi (kaukoliikenne: Haaparanta - Luleå, Haaparanta - Tukholma  paikallisliikenne: Tukholma, Luleå, Haaparanta)
Viro (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Tallinna, Pärnu, Rakvere)
Venäjä (kaukoliikenne: Viipuri - Pietari paikallisliikenne: Viipuri, Pietari, Cherepovets)
Turkki: (paikallisliikenne: Alanya)

Suosittelen kaikille erityisesti kokeiltavaksi tuota Ruotsissa olevaa (pisintä?) kaukoliikennereittiä Haaparanta - Tukholma! Aivan upea reitti maisemineen!  :Smile:  Ja vaikka Tukholmassa poikettavaksi Spårvägmuset:issa!  :Smile:  Ja on tuo venäjän bussiliikenne ehdottomasti kokemuksen arvoinen tupakoivine kuljettajineen sekä teipattuine tuulilaseineen!  :Razz:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

- Suomi: kaikki mahdolliset bussit 
- Venäjä (Neuvostoliiton aikainen) : Tilaus/turistibussi
- Venäjä (Nykyinen): Yksityispikkubussi
- Ruotsi: Kaupunkiliikenne,maaseutuliikenne, tilausliikenne
- Saksa: Kaupunkiliikenne, maaseutuliikenne, tilausliikenne, yksityispikkubussi
- Itävalta: Maaseutuliikenne, tilausliikenne
- Sveitsi, Liechtenstein: Alueella käyty itävaltalaisella tilausbussilla
- Iso-Britannia: Kaupunkiliikenne, maaseutuliikenne, tilausliikenne
- Ranska: Kaupunkiliikenne
- Viro: Kaupunkiliikenne, kaukoliikenne, tilausliikenne
- Latvia: Kaupunkiliikenne, maaseutuliikenne, alueella käyty virolaisella tilausbussilla
- Liettua: Kaupunkiliikenne, kaukoliikenne, reittipikkubussi
- Italia: Kaupunkiliikenne, maaseutuliikenne, tilausliikenne
- Jugoslavia: Kaukoliikenne, kaupunkiliikenne, alueella käyty italialaisella tilausbussilla
- Kreikka: Maaseutuliikenne
- Unkari: Kapunkiliikenne, tilausliikenne
- Tsekki: Kaupunkiliikenne
- Turkki: Kaupunkiliikenne, yksityispikkubussi

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

Suomi (paikallisliikenne Tampere, Helsinki, Turku, Hämeenlinna, Pori, Vaasa; vakio-, pika- ja tiluribusseilla ympäri maata)
Ruotsi (SL)
Tanska (Sydtrafik VejleBillund)
Viro (rollikka Rocca al Mareen ja tilurilla jonnekin randomkülaan keskellä maata)
Saksa (MVV Dachau, tiluri BerliiniSeesen ja SeesenQuedlinburg)

----------


## b10m55

Suomi: mm. Helsinki, Turku, Tampere, Porvoo, Jyväskylä, Hämeenlinna, Riihimäki, Jokioinen-Minkiö, Oulu, Kittilä/Levi ja kaukoliikenteessä siellä ja täällä.
Ruotsi: Tukholma, Sundsvall, Göteborg, Visby
Ranska: Pariisi, Nizza, Rennes + kaukoliikenteessä Nizza-Cannes, Nizza-Monaco
Iso-Britannia: Lontoo
Itävalta: Wien
Monaco = kaukoliikenne Nizza-Monaco
Alankomaat: Amsterdam
Neuvostoliitto: Leningrad
Unkari: Eger, Budapest + kaukoliikenne näiden välillä
Tanska: Kööpenhamina + kaukoliikenne Kööpenhamina-Vejle
Saksa: München, Berliini, Bonn, Köln
Viro: Tallinna
Tsekki: Praha
Espanja: Barcelona

----------


## KriZuu

Suomi: HSL-alue, Tampere, Kotka
Turkki: Alanya

Varsin suppeeta, mutta jotain sentään.

----------


## zige94

Suomi: HSL, Jyväskylä, Kotka, Riihimäki, Tampere, Hämeenlinna, Lappeenranta, Imatra, Oulu, Mikkeli, Kuopio, Lahti ja monia vakio- ja pikavuoroja
Ruotsi: Tukholma

Suppeeta täälläkin toistaiseksi..

----------


## Karosa

Suomi: HSL-alue, Tampere, Turku, Riihimäki, Jyväskylä, Imatra, Mikkeli, Kotka, Porvoo ja muita mitä nyt en muista
Ruotsi: Tukholma, Göteborg
Viro: Tallinn

Suppeeta täälläkin.

----------


## Lasse

Suomi: Paikallisliikenne HSL-alue, Porvoo, Kotka/Hamina, Kuopio, Tampere, Turku, Porvoo, Vaasa, Oulu, Rovaniemi. Kaukoliikenne ympäri maata.
Ruotsi: Paikallisliikenne Tukholma. Lentokenttäbussi Tukholma. Pikavuoro H:ranta-Tukholma, Tukholma-Oslo, Tukholma-Kööpenhamina, Tukholma-Malmö, Malmö-Göteborg, Göteborg-Tukholma, Tukholma-Uppsala-Tukholma.
Norja: Pikavuoro Oslo-Lillehammer-Oslo. Lentokenttäbussi Oslo. Tilausliikenne.
Alankomaat: Tilausliikenne.
Belgia: Eurolines pikavuoro. Tilausliikenne.
Ranska: Paikallisliikenne Nizza. Nizza-Monaco. Tilausliikenne. Lentokenttäbussi Pariisi.
Espanja: Paikallisliikenne Bilbao, Lentokenttäbussi Barcelona. Tilausliikenne.
Italia: Paikallisliikenne Rooma. Lentokenttäbussi Rooma.
Sveitsi: Tilausliikenne.
Itävalta: Lentokenttäbussi Wien. Tilausliikenne.
Saksa: Paikallisliikenne Berliini. Pikavuoro Berlin-Dresden-Berlin, Berlin-Hamburg-Berlin. Eurolines Saksalaisella bussilla Tukholma-Kööpenhamina, Tukholma-Amsterdam ja Tukholma-Bryssel.
Tsekki: Tilausliikenne. Eurolines Tsekkiläisella bussilla Kööpenhamina-Praha.
Unkari: Paikallisliikenne Budapest. Tilausliikenne.
Puola: Tilausliikenne. Eurolines Puolalaisella bussilla Riika-Varsova ja Varsova-Riika.
Liettua: Paikallisliikenne Vilna, Kaunas. Kaukoliikenne Kaunas-Siauliai.
Latvia: Paikallisliikenne Riika, Liepaja. Kaukoliikenne ympäri maata.
Viro: Paikallisliikenne Tallinna, Tartu. Kaukoliikenne ympäri maata. Eurolines ja LUX Express Tallinna-Riika, Vilna-Riika ja Riika-Panevezys.
Iso-Britannia: Paikallisliikenne Lontoo. Pikavuoro Newcastle-Edunburgh, Edinburgh-Lontoo, Portsmouth-Lontoo, Lontoo-Gatwick ja Stansted-Lontoo. Tilausliikenne.
Irlanti: Paikallisliikenne Dublin. Lentokenttäbussi Dublin. Tilausliikenne
Fäärsaaret: Tilausliikenne.
Islanti: Tilausliikenne. Lentokenttäbussi Reykjavik.

----------


## SD202

Suomi: HSL-alue, Turku, Tampere, Hämeenlinna, Pori, Vaasa, Oulu, Kuopio, Jyväskylä, Lahti, Lappeenranta + joitain kaukoliikennematkoja
Ruotsi: Tukholma, Göteborg
Tanska: HT-alue
Viro: Tallinna
Latvia: Riika
Saksa: Lyypekki, Hampuri, Neumünster, Berliini, Rostock, Schwerin, Dresden, Leipzig, Halle/Saale, Frankfurt/Oder, Saalfeld, Braunschweig, Hannover, Bremen, Essen, Oberhausen, Gelsenkirchen, Bochum, Düsseldorf, Krefeld, Duisburg, Köln, Wuppertal, Solingen, Frankfurt/Main, München
Sveitsi: Zürich
Itävalta: Wien, Graz
Liechtenstein
Hollanti: Rotterdam, Haarlem
Belgia: Brysseli, Oostende, Gent
Luxemburg
Iso-Britannia: Lontoo
Italia: Rimini, Genova
Ranska: Strassburg, Lille, Lyon, Pariisi
Espanja: Barcelona
Portugali: Lissabon, Porto
Unkari: Budapest
Kroatia: Zagreb
Tsekki: Praha, Plzen
Slovakia: Bratislava
Puola: Varsova
Japani: Sapporo
E-Korea: Soul

----------


## Madmax

Oma lista näyttää seuraavalta jotain saattaa puuttua

Suomi      Paikallisliikenne: HSL, Tampere, Turku, Joensuu, Imatra, Jyväskylä. Kaukoliikenne mm. kaikki pitkän matkan yöbussi linjat
Ruotsi      Paikallisliikenne: Tukholma, Göteborg Kaukoliikenne(Tukholma - Göteborg), Tilausajot
Norja       Kaukoliikenne (Kautokeino - Alta)
Viro         Paikallisliikenne(Tallinna)
Venäjä     Paikallisliikenne (Tseljabinsk, Pietari) Tilausajo(Jekatineburg - Tseljabinsk)
Saksa      Paikallisliikenne(München)
Hollanti    Paikallisliikenne(Amsterdam)
Belgia      Paikallisliikenne(Brussel)
UK          Paikallisliikenne(Lontoo)
Tsekki      Kaukoliikenne
Indonesia Paikallisliikenne(Bali)
Hong Kong Paikallisliikenne
Kiina        Paikallisliikenne(Shanghai, Macao)
Saudi Arabia Kaukoliikenne(Al Jubail - Riyad - Al Jubail) en suosittele
Australia Paikallisliikenne(Perth, Sydney, Cairns, Brisbane, Gold coast), Kaukoliikenne mm Perth - Sydney, Sydney-Brisbane-Cairns
Uusi Seelanti Paikallisliikenne (Auckland) Kaukoliikenne
Fiji         Kaukoliikenne, Tilausajot
USA       Paikallisliikenne(LA)
Dubai     "Paikallisliikenne"

----------


## bussifriikki

Suomi: HSL, Tampere, Turku, Riihimäki, Oulu, Vaasa, Rauma, Pori, Porvoo

Lontoo, Berliini, Pariisi, Tukholma, Kööpenhamina, Oslo. Varmaan muitakin, joita en tähän hätään muista...

----------


## Sami Koskinen

Suomi: HKL-HSL-YTV, Tampere, Riihimäki, Oulu, vakio- ja pikavuoroja sekä tilausajoja
Ruotsi: SL, UL
Tanska: HT, Sydtrafik, Fyntrafik
Saksa: Berliini

----------


## kivisuo

Suomi: HSL, Turku, Tampere, Oulu, Kuopio, lappeen Ranta, Lahti, Pori, kaukoliikenne
Ruotsi: Tukholma
Norja: Oslo
Tanska: Kööpenhamina
Saksa: Berliini, Hampuri, Frankfurt/Main
Alankomaat: kaukoliikenne
Iso-Britannia: Lontoo, Edinburgh, Glasgow, kaukoliikenne
Ranska: Pariisi, kaukoliikenne
Italia: Rooma
Sveitsi: Basel
Liechtenstein
Itävalta: Wien
Tsekkoslovakia: Praha, Brno
Jugoslavia: kaukoliikenne
Yhdysvallat: New York

----------


## Joonas Pio

Täydennystä listaani tilausliikenteen osalta:
Suomi (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Imatra, HSL-alue, Joensuu, Kuopio, Kouvola, Lappeenranta, Tampere, Turku, tilausliikenne)
Espanja (paikallisliikenne: Teneriffa, tilausliikenne)
Italia (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Milano, Rooma)
Kreikka (kaukoliikenne, tilausliikenne)
Latvia (paikallisliikenne: Riika)
Ruotsi (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Tukholma)
Tekki (paikallisliikenne: Praha)
Unkari (paikallisliikenne: Budapest)
Viro (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Tallinna)

----------


## Rattivaunu

Listani oikeellisuudesta en mene takuuseen, mutta seuraavissa maissa nyt ainakin tiedän matkustaneeni muulla linja-autolla kuin johdinautolla:

Ruotsi (Tukholma, Norrköping, Göteborg, Lidingö, Märsta, Södertälje etc. + kyydissä tilausajobussissa Norrtäljestä Ystadiin lukuisien paikkakuntien kautta ml. mm. Växjö ja Kalmar sekä Linköping + kyydissä toisella tilausjolla Sthlm - Katrineholm - Skövde - Borås - Jönköping - Sthlm)
Norja (Oslo)
Tanska (Suur-Kööpenhamina)
Viro (Tallinna)
Latvia (Riika)
Liettua (Vilna)
Alankomaat (Arnhem)
Ranska (Annemasse)
Sveitsi (Bern, Genève, Fribourg, La Chaux-de-Fonds, Lausanne, Neuchâtel, St. Gallen, Winterthur, Zürich)
Itävalta (mahdollisesti vain Wienin lentokenttäbussi - en muista meninkö Linzissä ja Salzburgissa edes yhden ainoata sivua polttomoottoribussilla)
Tshekin tasavalta (Kojetin)
Saksa (lentokenttäbussi jossain seuraavista: Franfurt (AM), München, Düsseldorf)
Suomi (Helsinki, Espoo, Vantaa, Nurmijärvi, Hanko, Salo, Turku, Naantali, Karkkila, Forssa, Säkylä, Huittinen, Harjavalta, Kokemäki, Nakkila, Pori, Vaasa, Tampere, Seinäjoki, Jyväskylä, Lahti, Kotka, Hyvinkää, Hämeenlinna + mahdollisesti vielä muita Etelä- tai  Lounais-Suomen paikkakuntia - Pohjois-Suomi puuttuu kokonaan).

----------


## hezec

Nyt kun rupesin miettimään, niin listasta puuttuu monta paikkaa, joissa olisin voinut käyttää busseja mutta en ole käyttänyt... Kotimaassa olen ollut melko pitkälti sukulaisten ja tuttujen yksityisautojen varassa; matkoilla taas on tullut käytettyä enemmän raideliikennettä ja omia jalkoja. Parhaiden muistikuvieni mukaan:

Suomi: HSL-alue, Tampere, Hyvinkää, kaukoliikennettä Helsingistä n. 200 km säteellä, tilausajoja Lappiin asti myös Ruotsin ja Norjan puolelle
Ruotsi: Tukholma, Göteborg
Puola: Krakova
Saksa: Berliini
Sveitsi: Geneve, Luzern
Ranska: Pariisi, Marseille, Calais
Iso-Britannia: Lontoo
Italia: Rooma
Espanja: Barcelona
Kreikka: Ateena, Rodos, tilausajo Nisyros
Turkki: kaukoliikenne n. Bodrum-Istanbul
Namibia: tilausajoja ympäri maata

----------


## Aq-Zu

Suomi (Helsinki, Espoo, Vantaa, Tampere, Oulu, Kaukoliikenne)
Ruotsi (Tukholma, Järfalla, Kaukoliikenne)
Viro (Tallinna)
Itävalta (Wien, Kaukoliikenne)
Yhdysvallat (San Francisco)

^ kaikki mitkä muistan

----------


## SD202

Yksi kummajainen unohtui listaltani:
Gibraltar eli Iso-Britannian alle menee tämä

----------


## vompatti

Listaan vain aikataulunmukaisen kaupunkienvälisen liikenteen. Kaupunkiliikenteen ja tilausajot jätän pois.

Maiden sisäinen liikenne: Suomi, Slovenia, Bosnia ja Hertsegovina, Montenegro (tuolloin osa Serbia-Montenegroa), Venäjä.
Kansainvälinen liikenne: Tallinna-Riika, Vilna-Riika, Lappeenranta-Pietari, Dubrovnik-Mostar ja Budva-Dubrovnik (tällä matkalla raja ylitettiin kävellen ja bussi vaihtui rajalla).

Kuten matkojen määrästä huomaatte, en ole bussiharrastaja. Esimerkiksi matkalla Montenegrosta Kroatiaan ja sieltä Bosniaan harmittelin kovasti, kun rautatie vierestä on pitänyt purkaa. Onneksi bussin ikkunasta sai katsella jäänteitä vanhoista rautateistä jo Montenegron puolella.

----------


## b10m55

> Suomi: mm. Helsinki, Turku, Tampere, Porvoo, Jyväskylä, Hämeenlinna, Riihimäki, Jokioinen-Minkiö, Oulu, Kittilä/Levi ja kaukoliikenteessä siellä ja täällä.
> Ruotsi: Tukholma, Sundsvall, Göteborg, Visby
> Ranska: Pariisi, Nizza, Rennes + kaukoliikenteessä Nizza-Cannes, Nizza-Monaco
> Iso-Britannia: Lontoo
> Itävalta: Wien
> Monaco = kaukoliikenne Nizza-Monaco
> Alankomaat: Amsterdam
> Neuvostoliitto: Leningrad
> Unkari: Eger, Budapest + kaukoliikenne näiden välillä
> ...


Norrköping unohtui.

----------


## Waltsu

Suomi, Ruotsi ja Norja.

----------


## antti

Tilausbusseilla Suomessa, Ruotsissa, Norjassa, Venäjällä, Saksassa, Benelux-alueella, Sveitsissä, Itävallassa, Italiassa, Ranskassa, Britanniassa, Usassa. Ranskaan asti olen ajanutkin tilausbussia, mutta sehän ei kuulu otsikkoon.
Paikkureilla Suomessa HSL-alueella, Turussa ympäristöineen, Tampereella, Porissa, Vaasassa, Oulussa, Rovaniemellä, Joensuussa, Kuopiossa, Lappeenrannassa, Kotkassa, Haminassa, Lahdessa. Ruotsissa SL-alueella, Göteborgissa, Borlängessä, Falunissa, Gävlessä. Norjassa Oslossa. Tanskassa Köpiksessä. Saksassa Hampurissa, Lyypekissä, Berliinissä, Frankfurt/M:ssa. Ranskassa Pariisissa ympäristöineen, Lillessä. Italiassa Milanossa. Itävallassa Wienissä. Usassa NewYorkissa. Britanniassa Lontoossa ympäristöineen, Birminghamissa, Southamptonissa, Portsmouthissa. Venäjällä Pietarissa ympäristöineen, Petroskoissa, Murmanskissa, Viipurissa, Sotsissa ympäristöineen. Valko-Venäjällä Minskissä. Virossa Tallinnassa, Pärnussa, Tartossa. Latviassa Riikassa ja Daugavpilsissä. Liettuassa Vilnassa ja Klaipedassa. Puolassa Varsovassa, Poznanissa. Hollannissa Amsterdamissa. Belgiassa Brüsselissä. Ukrainan Lvovissa.
Kaukoliikenteessä joka puolella Suomessa, Ruotsissa Tukholma - Uppsala, Borlängestä joka suuntaan lähikaupunkeihin. Övertorneå - Luleå ja paluu. Göteborg - Borås. Saksassa Berliini - Dresden. Itävallassa St.Wolfgang - Salzburg ja paluu. Pietarista Riikaan Eurolines-yöbussilla, off topic: oli kyseisen linjan aloitusvuoro ja oltiin kaverin kanssa ainoat matkustajat. Bussi ajoi jossain harhaan ja tultiin Latviaan eri tullista, mistä linja olisi kulkenut. Minskistä Vilnaan valkovenäläisellä bussilla. Puolan Premyzlistä Ukrainan Lvoviin ja paluu vuosi sitten 20-vuotta vanhalla LAZ-bussilla.

----------


## Nak

> Suosittelen kaikille erityisesti kokeiltavaksi tuota Ruotsissa olevaa (pisintä?) kaukoliikennereittiä Haaparanta - Tukholma! Aivan upea reitti maisemineen!


http://areena.yle.fi/tv/1700252

Areenassa sopivasti dokkari jossa ollaan tuon linjan kyydissä  :Wink:

----------


## 034

On kyllä mielenkiintoinen dokumentti. Saman olis voinu tehdä Suomen puoleltakin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Suomi (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Imatra, HSL-alue, Joensuu, Kuopio, Kouvola, Lappeenranta, Tampere, Turku, tilausliikenne)
> Espanja (paikallisliikenne: Teneriffa, tilausliikenne)
> Italia (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Milano, Rooma)
> Kreikka (kaukoliikenne, tilausliikenne)
> Latvia (paikallisliikenne: Riika)
> Ruotsi (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Tukholma)
> Tekki (paikallisliikenne: Praha)
> Unkari (paikallisliikenne: Budapest)
> Viro (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Tallinna)


Täydennystä listaan:
Iso-Britannia (paikallisliikenne: Lontoo, tilausliikenne)

----------


## Jompero

Suomi: (paikallisliikenne) mm. HSL-alue, Turku, Tampere, Valkeakoski, (kaukoliikenne) mm. Turku, Tampere, Kouvola 
Ruotsi: (paikallisliikenne) Tukholma
Viro: (paikallisliikenne) Tallinna
Latvia: (paikallisliikenne) Riika
Ranska: (paikallisliikenne) Toulouse, Morzine
Kypros: (paikallisliikenne) Aya Napa
Intia: (paikkallisliikenne) Goa
Dominikaaninen tasavalta: (paikallisliikenne) Puerto Plata
Bahama: (kaukoliikenne) Freeport
Kanada: (paikallisliikenne) Toronto
USA: (paikallisliikenne) LA, Santa Monica, NY, Boston, Miami, Lake Worth, Las Vegas, San Francisco, (kaukoliikenne "Greyhound") Miami

----------


## Joonas Pio

Täydennystä listaani:
Suomi (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Imatra, HSL-alue, Joensuu, Kuopio, Kouvola, Lappeenranta, *Maarianhamina*, Tampere, Turku, tilausliikenne)
Espanja (paikallisliikenne: Teneriffa, tilausliikenne)
Italia (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Milano, Rooma)
Kreikka (kaukoliikenne, tilausliikenne)
Latvia (paikallisliikenne: Riika)
Ruotsi (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Tukholma, *tilausliikenne*)
Tekki (paikallisliikenne: Praha)
Unkari (paikallisliikenne: Budapest)
Viro (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Tallinna)

----------


## bussifriikki

Mihin maahan lasketaan Eurolines, jolla matkustin Saksasta Tanskan kautta Ruotsiin?

----------


## Karosa

> Mihin maahan lasketaan Eurolines, jolla matkustin Saksasta Tanskan kautta Ruotsiin?


Laita vaikkapa näin: 
Eurolines: Saksa-Tanska-Ruotsi

----------


## Joonas Pio

Täydennystä listaan:

Suomi (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Imatra, HSL-alue, Joensuu, Kuopio, Kouvola, Lappeenranta, Maarianhamina, Tampere, Turku, tilausliikenne)
Espanja (paikallisliikenne: Teneriffa, tilausliikenne)
Italia (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Milano, Rooma)
Kreikka (kaukoliikenne, tilausliikenne)
Latvia (paikallisliikenne: Riika)
Ruotsi (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Tukholma, tilausliikenne)
*Saksa (paikallisliikenne: Berliini)*
Tekki (paikallisliikenne: Praha)
Unkari (paikallisliikenne: Budapest)
Viro (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Tallinna)

----------


## Eppu

Suomi: kaukoliikenne siellä täällä aina Tornion korkeudelle saakka, paikkurit: HSL, Tampere, Turku, Salo, Oulu, Lahti, Jyväskylä, Porvoo, Kotka-Hamina, Pori, Kuopio...
Ruotsi: SL
Eesti: Kaukoliikenne Tallinn-Pärnu, Tallinn-Tartu, Tartu-Pärnu. Paikkurit: Tallinn, Pärnu.
Latvia: Kaukoliikenteessä Riian ja Daugavpilsin välillä, Paikkurit: Riika ja Daugavpils. Lisäksi noiden kahden maan välillä kaukoliikennettä reitillä Riika-Pärnu.
Kreikka: Ateenan paikkuria ja kaukoliikennettä Ateenan ja Delfoin väliä mennen tullen.
Italia: Pisan paikkuria yhden kerran
Ranska: Pariisin paikkuri
UK: Lontoo
Tanska: Kööpenhamina
Venäjä: Pietari (tämä oli joku satamabussi kesällä 1994)

----------


## Nakkiputka

Suomi
Ruotsi
Norja (Göteborg-Oslo bussilla)
Tanska
Saksa
Sveitsi
Ranska (Bussi Coppet, Sveitsi - Divonne-les-Bains, Ranska)
Italia
Iso-Britannia
Viro
Latvia
Liettua

----------


## Bussipoika

Suomi: Paikallisliikenne: HSL-alue, Hyvinkää. Kaukoliikenne: Helsinki-Porvoo, Kajaani-Kuhmo, Nurmes-Kuhmo.
Venäjä:Paikallisliikenne: Petroskoi ja sen lähialueet, Moskova, Pietari.
Espanja:Paikallisliikenne:G.Canaria, Menorca, Barcelona.
Viro:Paikallisliikenne: Tallinna
Latvia:Paikallisliikenne: Riika
Turkki: Alanya ja Antalya
UK:Paikallisliikenne: Lontoo ja Reading

----------


## TEP70

Tämä vaatii jo melkoista muistelua.

1. Suomi (ympäriinsä)
2. Ruotsi (Tukholma, Malmö, Uppsala, Gävle)
3. Norja (vain Bergenin kaupunkiliikenne)
4. Tanska (Kööpenhamina ja ympäristö)
5. Saksa (useissa kaupungeissa)
6. Ranska
7. Alankomaat
8. Belgia
9. Luxemburg (Luxemburgin kaupunkiliikenne)
10. Espanja
11. Portugali
12. Iso-Britannia (Lontoo, Leeds, Sheffield)
13. Irlanti (Dublinin kaupunkiliikenne)
14. Monaco (Monaco-Villen kaupunkiliikenne)
15. Sveitsi
16. Liechtenstein (Feldkirch-Vaduz)
17. Italia
18. Kroatia (Zagrebin kaupunkiliikenne ja Split-Dubrovnik)
19. Kreikka (Ateena ja Thessaloniki, saarilla turistimatkoilla)
20. Unkari
21. Tsekki
22. Slovakia (Bratislavan kaupunkiliikenne ja Wien-Bratislava)
23. Itävalta
24. Puola (Varsova, Krakova, Gdansk)
25. Ukraina (siellä täällä)
26. Valko-Venäjä (vain Minskin kaupunkiliikenne)
27. Viro (ympäriinsä)
28. Latvia (ympäriinsä) 
29. Liettua (ympäriinsä)
30. Venäjä (siellä täällä)
31. Mongolia (vain Ulan Batorin kaupunkiliikenne)
32. Kiina (Peking, Chengdu ja ympäristö, Kanton, Hongkong ja Macao)
33. Jordania (Aqaba-Amman ja Mafraq-Amman)
34. Kypros (vain pakettimatkan turistikuljetus)
35. Bosnia-Herzegovina (Split-Dubrovnik-bussi pysähtyy Neumissa Bosnia-Herzegovinassa)

Käyty, ei muistikuvaa bussimatkoista: Bulgaria, Romania, Slovenia.

----------


## sm3

*Suomi:* Lounais-Suomi, Etelä-Suomi. Kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne. Tilurilla lähes Oulun korkeudelle saakka ylimmillään, mutta pyrin pysymään niin etelässä kuin näin pohjosessa voi olla joten kovin pohjosessa en ole busseilla mennyt.
*
Espanja:* Benalmadena - Gibraltarin bussiasema, varmaan 90% vain saksalaisia kuljettanut jokin reittitilausajo vaikka olisi reittibussikin mennyt toki. Uudella Irizar bussilla joka ajoi Marbellan ja muiden kautta pysähtyen huotoasemalla tauolla ja sitten moottoritietä osan matkaa välillä. Muuten kaikki kulkeminen junalla joilla pääsee oikeastaan lähes kaikkialle.
*
Kreikka (Rodos):* Rodoksen kaupunki - Faliraki. Matalattiabussi joka Rodoksen kaupungin suuntaan kulki normaalina paikallisbussina johon tuli rahastaja aamun ensimmäisellä ja ehkä toisellakin vuorolla kun ei turistit täytä bussia vielä niin aikaisin ja toiseen suuntaan ajaa vesipuistoon turisteja mutta voi muutenkin käyttää kun kukaan ei valvo mihin sitä menee siitä kun ei minua ainakaan vesipuisto kiinnosta  :Wink: . Lisäksi tilurikuljetus lentokentälle/kentältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Päivityksiä:

Suomi (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Imatra, HSL-alue, Joensuu, Kuopio, Kouvola, Lahti, Lappeenranta, Maarianhamina, Pori, Tampere, Turku, tilausliikenne)
Espanja (paikallisliikenne: Teneriffa, tilausliikenne)
Italia (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Milano, Rooma)
Kreikka (kaukoliikenne, tilausliikenne)
Latvia (paikallisliikenne: Riika)
Norja (paikallisliikenne: Oslo
Ruotsi (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Göteborg, Malmö, Tukholma, tilausliikenne)
Saksa (paikallisliikenne: Berliini)
Tanska (paikallisliikenne: Kööpenhamina, tilausliikenne)
Tekki (paikallisliikenne: Praha)
Unkari (paikallisliikenne: Budapest)
Viro (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Tallinna, tilausliikenne)

----------


## 8.6

Suomi: kaukoliikenne, HSL-alue, Tampere, Föli-alue, Pori, Oulu ja Lahti.
Ruotsi: Tukholma
Saksa: München
Viro: Tallinna

----------


## KriZuu

*Suomi* (paikallisliikenne: HSL, Kotka, Pori, Tampere, kaukoliikenne, tilausliikenne, lentokenttä: Helsinki-Vantaa)
*Brasilia* (tilausliikenne)
*Espanja* (paikallisliikenne: Fuengirola - Benalmadena, tilausliikenne, sightseeing: Malaga)
*Gibraltar (Iso-Britannia)* (tilausliikenne)
*Ruotsi* (paikallisliikenne: Tukholma, tilausliikenne, lentokenttä: Arlanda)
*Saksa* (paikallisliikenne: Berliini, sightseeing: Berliini, lentokenttä: Tegel)
*Thaimaa* (tilausliikenne)
*Tunisia* (tilausliikenne)
*Turkki* (tilausliikenne)
*Yhdysvallat* (sightseeing: New York)

----------


## Kaffimaatti

Suomi: HSL-alue, Hämeenlinna, Tampere, Hyvinkää. Päälle lukemattomia kertoja kaukoliikenteessä, tilausliikenteessä sekä lentokenttäbusseissa.
Viro: Tallinnan paikallisliikenne
Latvia: Lentokenttäbussi
Ranska: Roissynysse Pariisin lentokentältä keskustaan

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> - Suomi: kaikki mahdolliset bussit 
> - Venäjä (Neuvostoliiton aikainen) : Tilaus/turistibussi
> - Venäjä (Nykyinen): Yksityispikkubussi
> - Ruotsi: Kaupunkiliikenne,maaseutuliikenne, tilausliikenne
> - Saksa: Kaupunkiliikenne, maaseutuliikenne, tilausliikenne, yksityispikkubussi
> - Itävalta: Maaseutuliikenne, tilausliikenne
> - Sveitsi, Liechtenstein: maassa käyty itävaltalaisella tilausbussilla
> - Iso-Britannia: Kaupunkiliikenne, maaseutuliikenne, tilausliikenne
> - Ranska: Kaupunkiliikenne
> ...


Lisään pikkasen:
- Puola: Kaupunkiliikenne
- Norja: Junaa ratavaurion takia korvannut bussi
- Ahvenanmaa: Maaseutuliikenne
- Espanja: Kaupunkiliikenne

----------


## Joonas Pio

Päivityksiä:

Suomi (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: HSL-alue, Imatra, Joensuu, Kuopio, Kouvola, Lahti, Lappeenranta, Maarianhamina, Oulu, Pori, Porvoo, Tampere, Turku, tilausliikenne)
Espanja (paikallisliikenne: *Lanzarote*, Teneriffa, tilausliikenne)
Italia (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Milano, Rooma)
Kreikka (kaukoliikenne, tilausliikenne)
Latvia (paikallisliikenne: Riika)
Norja (paikallisliikenne: Oslo
Ruotsi (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Göteborg, Malmö, Tukholma, tilausliikenne)
Saksa (paikallisliikenne: Berliini)
Tanska (paikallisliikenne: Kööpenhamina, tilausliikenne)
Tekki (paikallisliikenne: Praha)
Unkari (paikallisliikenne: Budapest)
Viro (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Tallinna, tilausliikenne)

----------


## markus1979

Laitanpa sitten minäkin:

Espanja (paikallisliikennettä ainakin Las Palmasissa, Malagassa ja Barcelonassa, kauko- ja turistibusseja moneen suuntaan)
Irlanti (paikallisliikenne Dublinissa, lentökenttäbussit)
Iso-Britannia (paikallisliikennettä ja lentokenttäbusseja ainakin Lontoossa)
Latvia (paikallisliikennettä ainakin Riiassa, kaukoliikennettä moneen suuntaan)
Liettua (paikallisliikennettä Kaunaksessa ja Vilnassa, kaukoliikennettä moneen suuntaan, myös Valkovenäjälle)
Malta (paikallisliikennettä vielä vanhan kaluston aikaan)
Moldova (paikallisliikennettä)
Norja (paikallisliikennettä Oslossa)
Puola (paikallisliikennettä ainakin Varsovassa ja Lodzissa, kaukoliikennettä moneen suuntaan)
Ruotsi (paikallisliikennettä ainakin Tukholmassa)
Turkki (paikallisliikennettä Istanbulissa, turistibusseja ympäri maata)
Ukraina (paikallisliikennettä ainakin Kiovassa, Harkovassa ja Odessassa
Unkari (paikallisliikenne Budapestissa, kaukoliikenne Slovakian suuntaan) 
Suomi (paikallisliikennettä monessa kaupungissa, kaukoliikennettä jonkin verran)
Transnistria (pikkubussi Moldovaan)
Valko-Venäjä (paikalisliikenne Minskissä, kaukoliikenne Ukrainan suuntaan)
Venäjä (paikallisliikennettä Pietari, Moskova, kaukoliikennettä moneen suuntaan)
Viro (paikallisliikennettä monessa kaupungissa, kaukoliikennettä joka suuntaan ja reilusti)

Laitoin tähän vain ne, joista on satavarma muistikuva. Monessa maassa on tullut käytettyä vain metroa (Ranska, Itävalta, Saksa, Romania, Belgia), junaa tai ratikkaa. Yhteensä olen käynyt vajaassa 20 maassa josta ei ole tarkkaa muistikuvaa bussin käytöstä. Ilmeisesti joukkoliikenneinnostukseni kohdistuu lähinnä raideliikenteeseen..

----------


## markus1979

Muutama täydennys:

*Albania (pikkubusseja maan sisäisesti ja kaukoliikennettä Kosovoon)*
*Bosnia (paikallisliikennettä Sarajevossa, kaukoliikennettä Serbiaan)*
*Bulgaria (kaukoliikennettä Serbian kautta Unkariin)*
Espanja (paikallisliikennettä ainakin Las Palmasissa, Malagassa ja Barcelonassa, kauko- ja turistibusseja moneen suuntaan)
Irlanti (paikallisliikenne Dublinissa, lentökenttäbussit)
Iso-Britannia (paikallisliikennettä ja lentokenttäbusseja ainakin Lontoossa)
*Itävalta (kaukoliikennettä Kroatiaan)*
*Kroatia (kaukoliikennettä Bosniaan)*
Latvia (paikallisliikennettä ainakin Riiassa, kaukoliikennettä moneen suuntaan)
Liettua (paikallisliikennettä Kaunaksessa ja Vilnassa, kaukoliikennettä moneen suuntaan, myös Valkovenäjälle)
*Makedonia (kauko(pikku)bussi Bulgariaan)*
Malta (paikallisliikennettä vielä vanhan kaluston aikaan)
Moldova (paikallisliikennettä)
*Montenegro (pikkubusseja rannikolla ja kaukoliikennettä Albaniaan)*
Norja (paikallisliikennettä Oslossa)
Puola (paikallisliikennettä ainakin Varsovassa ja Lodzissa, kaukoliikennettä moneen suuntaan)
Ruotsi (paikallisliikennettä ainakin Tukholmassa)
*Saksa (paikallisliikennettä ainakin Berliinissä)*
Suomi (paikallisliikennettä monessa kaupungissa, kaukoliikennettä jonkin verran)
*Tanska (paikallisliikennettä Köpiksessä ja kaukoliikennettä Ruotsiin)*
Transnistria (pikkubussi Moldovaan)
*Tsekki (paikallisliikennettä Brnossa)*
Turkki (paikallisliikennettä Istanbulissa, turistibusseja ympäri maata)
Ukraina (paikallisliikennettä ainakin Kiovassa, Harkovassa ja Odessassa
Unkari (paikallisliikenne Budapestissa, kaukoliikenne Slovakian suuntaan) 
Valko-Venäjä (paikalisliikenne Minskissä, kaukoliikenne Ukrainan suuntaan)
Venäjä (paikallisliikennettä Pietari, Moskova, kaukoliikennettä moneen suuntaan)
Viro (paikallisliikennettä monessa kaupungissa, kaukoliikennettä joka suuntaan ja reilusti)

----------


## 8.6

Suomi (paikallisliikennettä monin paikoin, kauko- ja tilausliikennettä)
Ruotsi (paikallisliikennettä Tukholmassa)
Saksa (paikallisliikennettä Münchenissä)
Viro (paikallisliikennettä Tallinnassa ja kaukoliikennettä Riian suuntaan)
Latvia (paikallisliikennettä Riiassa ja kaukoliikennettä Tallinnan ja Vilnan suuntiin)
Liettua (kaukoliikennettä Riian suuntaan)
Tanska (paikallisliikennettä Kööpenhaminassa)

----------


## bussiauto

Paikallisliikenteessä:
Suomi
Ruotsi
Viro
Espanja (Teneriffa)
Kreikka (Kos)
Tanska
Saksa
Tsekki
Latvia
Englanti (Lontoo)
Portugali (Madeira)

Tilausliikenteessä:
Suomi
Italia
Espanja (Teneriffa, Gran Canaria)
Kreikka
Kroatia
Montenegro
Bosnia-hertsegovina
Portugali (Madeira)

----------


## Lari Nylund

Suomi, Ruotsi, Norja, Tanska, Saksa, Alankomaat, Iso-Britannia & Pohjois-Irlanti, Ranska, Espanja, Kap Verde, Italia, Kreikka, Sveitsi, Tsekki, Viro, Latvia, Venäjä, Yhdysvallat, Dominikaaninen tasavalta, Australia, Arabiemiraatit, Qatar, Jemen, Thaimaa, Kiina, Japani, Singapore, Malesia, Indonesia ja Filippiinit.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Suomi (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: HSL-alue, Imatra, Joensuu, Kuopio, Kouvola, Lahti, Lappeenranta, Maarianhamina, Oulu, Pori, Porvoo, Tampere, Turku, tilausliikenne)
Espanja (paikallisliikenne: Lanzarote, Teneriffa, tilausliikenne)
Italia (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Milano, Rooma)
Kreikka (kaukoliikenne, tilausliikenne)
Kypros (paikallisliikenne: Agia Napa, Larnaka, tilausliikenne)
Latvia (paikallisliikenne: Riika)
Liettua (paikallisliikenne: Vilna)
Norja (paikallisliikenne: Oslo)
Ruotsi (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Göteborg, Malmö, Tukholma, tilausliikenne)
Saksa (paikallisliikenne: Berliini)
Tanska (paikallisliikenne: Kööpenhamina, tilausliikenne)
Tekki (paikallisliikenne: Praha)
Unkari (paikallisliikenne: Budapest)
Viro (kaukoliikenne, paikallisliikenne: Tallinna, tilausliikenne)

----------

